# Example of celebrity Lawsuit



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

A common question I often read at TSF is people asking if they can use some type of celebrity likeness, if they make subtle changes.

I found this article interesting in that the celebrity is suing not because they used some type picture of her recreated, but rather that a model that resembled her was used. I have no idea if she will win or not, but it sure reinforces the advice often offered here that you can certainly be sued if someone feels their likeness if being profited from without their consent.


Here is the link

Kim Kardashian sues Old Navy over lookalike in ads - USATODAY.com


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I was watching one of those talk shows were this lawsuit came up and the Attorney said KK has a hard battle to fight on her hands, suing based on someone that looks like her. They said it is not like Old Navy went in search of a look alike or an impersonator of KK. The girl is a model, singer, actress and people have often mistaken her for KK, and for KK to think she can stop the girl from working is absurd. But I guess we will see what a judge says.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree, that is what I thought as well. That is why it is a great example of reinforcing the advice that there are no strict set of rules and anyone can easily be sued when using any type of celebrity likeness. 

Sure you can fight it and Old Navy probably will, but how many people making shirts want to go through that expense and hassle?


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

That's why it's called "permission for celebrity likeness" and not "celebrity exactness"


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow. Coincidently that look-a-like model is Reggie Bush new girlfriend.

link


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

doesnt even look like kk to me.

and furthermor there is nothing in that ad that makes anyone think its kk. they are not making it out to look like her, act like her, dress like her, make sex tapes like her, etc..

they are a band, that's thier new single. she's the lead singer. old navy put them in a commercial. period. has nothing to do with kk. 

i do find it funny thats shes dating her ex.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that someone should sue Kim Kardashian for impersonating a celebrity...lol


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL Catbox!! I personally cannot and do not watch them.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Catbox said:


> I think that someone should sue Kim Kardashian for impersonating a celebrity...lol


Ha,ha,ha, My thoughts exactly!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

jean518 said:


> LOL Catbox!! I personally cannot and do not watch them.


As Katrina says!!! "My thoughts exactly!" Please don't sue me for using your saying!! Ha Ha!!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Catbox said:


> I think that someone should sue Kim Kardashian for impersonating a celebrity...lol


that made me laugh out loud literally!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Catbox said:


> I think that someone should sue Kim Kardashian for impersonating a celebrity...lol


O.k., that was funny. It is kind of weird some of the people we consider celebrities these days.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I was under the impression that Old Navy made a post (or a tweet) that mentioned how cool it was that they had found a KK look-alike. At least that was said on the radio. If that was the case, Old Navy would have more of an issue. Unfortunately, the post probably came from an intern or low ranking employee that did not know better. Not saying KK will win, but there is probably enough evidence to go to trial. I just think this is one of those cases where it will get settled out of court with specific restrictions in the future not to use a similar looking model.

I just wonder if Reggie can tell the difference? 

Mark


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> I was under the impression that Old Navy made a post (or a tweet) that mentioned how cool it was that they had found a KK look-alike. At least that was said on the radio. If that was the case, Old Navy would have more of an issue. Unfortunately, the post probably came from an intern or low ranking employee that did not know better. Not saying KK will win, but there is probably enough evidence to go to trial. I just think this is one of those cases where it will get settled out of court with specific restrictions in the future not to use a similar looking model.
> 
> I just wonder if Reggie can tell the difference?
> 
> Mark


I just did a google search and this is what the Old Navy tweet said 

“Breaking News!! @cbSNEWS reports that Old Navy’s Super CUTE star looks like @kimkardashian. #LOL. What do you think?"

This will be interesting but suing for $20 Million, puh lease!!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, so if KK can sue Old Navy for using a "look alike", by her perception, can the look alike sue KK for trying to keep her from working? 

Where does this stop? What about the poor person that looks like Casey Anthony? Can she sue Casey for people trying to attack her?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

She better hurry up and find a sponsor before Laws of Gravity take place.. oh I forgot about nip and tuck.


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

All I know is that this story has received quite a bit of news coverage. Great publicity for all parties involved. Don't think KK will win the case but she may get a couple hundred thousand more twitter followers from this.

Heck they even got us to talk about her on this forum.

It is a win win for everyone.


----------

